# I friend has said he would like to give me a firearm, what do I do now?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

A friend has said he would like to give me a firearm, what do I do now? Do I need to do a federal form like when you buy a new one or does it matter?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The information you seek can be found at our sister-site at FireArmsTalk.com ...


----------

